# Dry Brine Method vs Wet Brine Method



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

In the Spsp 8/04-05/04 thread started by Big Rad, I suggested a brining method which I will now call Dry Brine Method. I am not quite satisfied with it because (1) it takes some time to dip the individual fish piece in kosher salt, (2) this method uses lots of salt, (3) frankly, the brined result is a little too tough, and (4) the brined result is also too dark, but I will make a suggestion later on.

I have seen many wet brine recipes, but I was never able to get them to work because I was unable to dissolve the kosher salt in the water, and the salt would settle down to the bottom of the bowl/container. Finally, I saw somewhere on the internet that you would have to boil the water to dissolve the salt. Aaaaah!! Haaa!!That makes perfect sense because I grew up in Florida with sugar being boiled in tea and water to make old fashioned southern iced tea.

Now for the recipe. For every 4 parts (for example, one quart) water and 1 part kosher salt (1 cup), add 4 tablespoons of baking soda to add color to the fish. I don't know if the color looks better to the fish or fisherman or both  Boil the mixture and let it cool before adding to the cut bait in a bowl (strainer not needed) because you don't want to cook the fish  Cover the bowl and leave it in the refrigerator for 24 hours. Drain the bowl and lay out the fish pieces over newspaper and paper towel. Put another layer of paper towel and blot the layer with your hands. Throw away the top paper towel and turn the pieces over on a new layer of newspapers and paper towel. Put another layer of paper towel and blot the top. Finally, you can transfer the cut bait to your container and put them in the freezer. I tell you the brined bait looked so good that I was almost tempted to fry them right there and then.

The normal saltwater density is 35 parts per 1000 parts of water. So my suggested mixture comes out to 250 parts per 1000. Hell, the fish cannot live in that density. Maybe I will try 8 parts water per part of salt to make density of 125 parts per 1000. 

A little word of warning. While I was able to disolve the salt in the boiling water, I was unable to dissolve the baking soda. I thought I let you know so that you will not be disappointed.

Later, if I use the dry brine method, I might add the baking soda to the salt. At one time, I was able to purchase kosher salt with baking soda already added. Guess where? At the former IGA across from North Beach Pier  

Happy Fall Fishing!!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I take it*

you have plenty of time on your hands lately. 



Thanks for all the good advice.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*How can you say that...?*

You have 1,271 postings while I only have 88


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Am at work most of the time*

Not much free time at home.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Green cart,
As a user of your old "dry brine" method, I question that the "new" way is less trouble. I haven't tried it yet, but it sounds labor intensive to me.

You mentioned that it takes time to "dip" each piece when dry brining. I have a suggestion. I lay the cut-up fish skin side up in a single layer on the colander... sprinkle heavily the whole thing one time with the kosher salt... turn all the fish over meat side up... heavy sprinkle again... done. If the meat is thick, I do another meat side sprinkle a few hours later. 

Another suggestion. I had a hard time finding a colander that would fit bowl/lid combos I owned. I ended up getting a few colanders from the Dollar Store and cut them to fit the bowl/lid's with a band saw. Works real good and the lid keeps the kids cereal from tasting like bunker.  

Have found that the bait needs to be kept in a single layer when brining or it sticks together. I made two sets of bowl/lid/colander's to handle what I need. 

Now, the bait toughness. I consider this a benefit. Less changing of the bait. 

Bait color? The meat darkens, but the skins seems to stay pretty much the same. Is this enough a problem to warrant all the work the wet brine proposes?
.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Bubbablue*

I have a couple questions if I may.

When you refer to the kids cereal not tasting like bunker...what do you mean? Do you resuse the bowls for cereal or is it cause you now avoid using them cause you've come up with the bowl/lid/colander gizmo as a replacement for using cereal bowl?

How long do you let them stew in the salt solution til they are finished?

Also...do you freeze the dry brined pieces in the freezer? If so...in ziplock bags? Or in the bowl? Can they be refrigerated? Or do you only brine what you need for a single fishing trip? 

OK..I know I exceeded a couple questions.  

Thanks


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thrifty,

First, Green Cart is the expert on this and I am using his method.

Kid's cereal. No, they don't use the bowls... 
I meant that the lid on the bowl keeps the milk and other things in the fridge from getting fishy.

Time in solution. There is no brining "solution". I was describing the "dry brine". I just sprinkle on coarse kosher salt, that's all. I leave it in the fridge over night... say 24hrs, but less will probably be ok.

Storage. I put it in 5"x5" disposable ice box dishes I got at the dollar store. 4 for a buck. I store them in the freezer. Multiple layers of bait in storage containers okay. After brining, it doesn't stick to each other as bad.

The brined bait has an interesting property in that it's ready to fish right out of the freezer. Pliable in other words. No need to thaw. Also, what you have left, toss back in the freezer. Doesn't seem to hurt it.

Amount. I've only been doing this for a few weeks and have brined what spot and blue I didn't need for the table. I have enough in the freezer now for 4 or 5 trips.
.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Now I understand*

Bunker smelling milk as opposed to bunker smelling tainted cereal bowls. What was I thinking!  

Time covered in the salt solution = 24 hours on average. OK.

And the colander would be used so the resulting liquid would drain away.

Dollar Tree rock eh?


Thanks 

Meant....*Dollar Tree rocks!* The store that is.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Dollar Tree rock eh?


My turn.

??

Nevermind...
Rockfish by Dollar Tree... duh... long day I guess.
Either translation is appropriate.  
.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Bubba Blue*

Try mixing little baking soda with kosher salt to see if the color will approve.

I have no problems with layers of dry brined fish sticking to each other during 24 hours in refrigerator and later freezing.

As for sprinkling kosher salt all over per your suggestion, it seems a waste of kosher salt, but I guess kosher salt is not that expensive.

I think the wet brine method will work better with bloodworms, but I will have to try it later.

I will continue to evaluate the wet brine method, i.e., see how long the wet brine cutbait last. I know that the dry brine cutbait lasts a very long time.

As for the colander, i just borrow my wife's complete set of bowl, strainer, and top  

You made a suggestion to scale the fish before brining. I see no need for scaling as I see it as labor intensive, and I don't want to get scales all over my famous green cart  

I think I answered all your points. Thank you for your sharing your experience.

Let us continue to swap ideas and suggestions. I have learned a long time ago that I must bring cutbait with me before starting fishing because sometimes the big fish bite before the bait fish bite. So bloodworms are not going to do any good if big fish are all over the place.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Green Cart said:


> As for sprinkling kosher salt all over per your suggestion, it seems a waste of kosher salt, but I guess kosher salt is not that expensive.
> 
> You made a suggestion to scale the fish before brining. I see no need for scaling as I see it as labor intensive, and I don't want to get scales all over my famous green cart
> 
> ...


Sharing ideas. As far as I'm concerned, that's the main reason to have a board like this. I appreciate the info others share with me and I will do the same in return.

Salt. Cheap. Per treatment = less than $.05. Not a factor. I dump it on. More the better as far as I'm concerned.

Scaling. When I've prepped bait, I'd usually just finished cleaning fish for the table and scaling the bait added no mess. I'm guessing the salt has better access to the meat if it's scaled first and does a better job of brining. Also, the brining toughens up the skin to where the scales just get in the way when you hook it. 

My $.02.

Thanks again for sharing your ideas. I'm interested in how the wet method turns out.
.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*BubbaBlue*

You have a point in scaling before using the dry brine method. However, I think that scaling is not necessary for the wet brine method because the cut bait will soak in the kosher salt and water mixture for 24 hours. Time and experience will tell, but I am telling you that the cut bait using the wet brine method looks a lots better than using dry brine method. But hey, we now have two choices.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Brining Mullet*

As far as finger mullet..using the wet brine method, do you have to cut it up? I just put in it whole....is that ok?


Green Cart said:


> In the Spsp 8/04-05/04 thread started by Big Rad, I suggested a brining method which I will now call Dry Brine Method. I am not quite satisfied with it because (1) it takes some time to dip the individual fish piece in kosher salt, (2) this method uses lots of salt, (3) frankly, the brined result is a little too tough, and (4) the brined result is also too dark, but I will make a suggestion later on.
> 
> I have seen many wet brine recipes, but I was never able to get them to work because I was unable to dissolve the kosher salt in the water, and the salt would settle down to the bottom of the bowl/container. Finally, I saw somewhere on the internet that you would have to boil the water to dissolve the salt. Aaaaah!! Haaa!!That makes perfect sense because I grew up in Florida with sugar being boiled in tea and water to make old fashioned southern iced tea.
> 
> ...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Dang, talk about resurrection of old threads...

GC, you da' wet dude.  

As far as dry, I just toss some sea salt in with my small bait spot or peanut bunker, leave'm whole, shake'm up and freeze. They work just fine. Guess I'm getting lazy as the years go by. 
.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

so this meathod outfishes, the cut on the spot and put on the hook meathod? why?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

so this meathod outfishes, the cut on the spot and put on the hook meathod? why?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

EugeneChoe said:


> so this meathod outfishes, the cut on the spot and put on the hook meathod? why?


I'm speaking dry brine here. Don't have much experience with wet... sounds like too much work to me.   

Out fish? Maybe, maybe not. It's more for convenience and preservation of the bait. 

Some other thoughts:

The bait is pliable when still frozen. Not a frozen rock. Ready to fish when you hit the beach. 

Brined "cut" bait is tougher and stays on the hook longer. (Try comparing thawed un-brined bunker, and thawed brined bunker and you'll see the difference.)

Can be thawed and re-frozen many times without much degradation.

When it's brined in salt, the meat is essentially cured. Spoilage doesn't occur quickly if it gets warm.

Depending on conditions, I believe that if the bait is covered in salt when you cast it out... as the salt dissolves, it sets up a short term mini chum line that draws in more strikes. (I have also salted shrimp and squid in the past and have out-caught others using fresh.) (Thanks CD-L.)

And the biggie, especially with bait sized whole spot and peanut bunker, toss them in a baggie with some Kosher or sea salt, freeze, and they'll be ready to fish with next time and you won't have to depend on catching bait fish when you hit the beach. At the least you'll have your heavers out fishing while you're catching fresh.
.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

EugeneChoe said:


> so this meathod outfishes, the cut on the spot and put on the hook meathod? why?


no , fresh is best 
but when ya can't get fresh your own brined frozen is better than any frozen the tackle shops sell..
i've been doing it for years because it's 4 hours to get to ai for me and all the shops are usually closed when i come past , so it's frozen untill i can get some fresh and there have been times my frozen is better than the gait shops have been sitting on for days ..
derf


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i usually have baggies of 3-4 whole spot bought at the store in each bag. could i throw sum salt right on them before i freeze it, or should i cut it up first. i would like to avoid cuttin, dont wanna get my house all scaley. and how long is the curing time. thanks guys


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

nvm, so 24 hours in the fridge... then to the freezer.

wow 4 hrs to ai!! man is it worth it!! i have to go to spsp, peake, coke, or the narrows cuz of time restraints! 

btw i live in rockville, anywhere else within a resonable drive i can get to with good fishing. ill prob start a new thred abou thtis but yalls help would be good. thanks guys!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Truth be told, I don't do them in the fridge anymore. If they're small, like peanut bunker or bait sized spot... I just toss the salt in the baggie with the bait, shake it up and freeze as is.

If they're bigger or maybe if there's an extra blue or two that won't fit in the smoker  ... I cut them up into fishing size chunks, salt them, and sit them out in the sun for an hour or two. Seems to cure them just as well without dealing with having them in the fridge.

Be liberal with the salt. 
.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> wow 4 hrs to ai!! man is it worth it!!


 yup , i'm lucky my wife loves to fish ..
we used to do it as a 'day trip' . leave at 4am, fish 'till 6 to 8 pm ; and drive home ...long freakin day .
but now we do it in a truck camper , roll on the beach @10 on a fri nite and leave eary afternoon on a sunday ....
well worth it ...
derf


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

is bluefish good as cut bait.. never used it cuzz...well thats what im cuttin up the spot for haha. so you just throw the spot in a bag whole with loads of salt and thats it.. im gonna start doin it. i get annoyed cuz the frozen spot gets all yukky! btw thanks soo much!!


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Excuse me for delaying my response ...*

EugeneChoe,

You are missing the whole point of leaving the brined bait in the refrigerator for 24 hours before freezing it. It does not matter whether you use my wet or dry method, but the purpose for leaving the brined bait overnight is for the salt to draw out the liquid out of the bait. If you use the dry method, you use a colander in the bowl so that the drained liquid goes to the bottom, then you put the brined bait in plastic containers or bags and put that in the freezer. If you use the wet method, you have to drain the bowl, and blot the brined bait dry before putting that in the plastic containers or bags and put that in the freezer, too. 

Yes, bluefish make excellent brined bait.

I prefer to cut up the bluefish and spot to save space in the freezer, but you can use the whole fish. I have done that with menhaden.

It has been so long that I almost forgot the purpose of leaving the brined fish overnight in the refrigerator allowing the salt to draw the liquid out of the fish. I am sure that BubbaBlue forgot to mention this.  He did say to leave the big brined bait out in the sun, but he probably forgot to mention the drawn out liquid mess.  I hope that answers your questions. If not, holler.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Excuse me, but ...*

EugeneChoe,

if you buy spot from the store, you have to make sure that it is very fresh. From my experience, it is better to brine the fish that you actually caught to ensure the freshness.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks!! btw what will bluefish catch? i figure everything, but is there a fish that perfers it?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Smile*

Believe it or not! I think bluefish is best bait for bluefish.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

As usual, I agree with what GC has to say.

IMHO, the best cut bait to catch blue is... blue. (It is a minimum size protected species in MD, so be forwarned if you plan to use them as bait. (I don't know nuthin'.... ))

Salt drawing out the moisture in the fish flesh when curing... yup, that's what you're trying to do. In the fridge in a collander or in the sun, accomplishes the same thing. Don't leave the fish chunks out in the sun too long. Maybe an hour, just long enough for the salt to do its work. 

The curing process works a lot better if you chunk the bait up before curing.

Again, use lots of salt. Kosher or sea salt.

Don't thaw out frozen store bought fish, salt cure, and expect much. Instead of mush, you will now have salty mush.  Next time you're fishing, keep a spot rod out with some BWFB on a #4 circle, and toss them in the chest to salt for the next trip.

Same principle works with whole peanut bunker. That's why I always have my cast net with me if a school happens by.




Green Cart said:


> Excuse me, but ...


You're excused.   
How's it going bud? 
.


----------

